# Somebody is decorating for Christmas



## Watcheye (Nov 10, 2009)

Its Elliot!




:wub


----------



## LittleRibbie (Nov 10, 2009)

Elliot is a cutie pie, I cant wait to see the finished Elliot!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh thats really cute!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 10, 2009)

I love him!! I want Christmas cards like that! Too cute!!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! Im starting to feel Christmasy. Its such a wonderful time of the year. More pics soon.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 10, 2009)

Here he is all wet and dirty


----------



## barnbum (Nov 11, 2009)

That's almost one of my favorites you've done--adorable!!

PS I've been listening to Christmas music on the way to work for a month!


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes! Christmas Music! Listening to it right now!!






LOVE CHRISTMAS! Almost one of your favorites BarnBum? Which one is your favorite?


----------



## little lady (Nov 11, 2009)

I admire your work, you are one very talented individual!!


----------



## T'sMinis (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't pick--I'd have to see ALL of them sie by side.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Nov 12, 2009)

I love it, I love it!!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks! I have started to color it. I am not 100% on the back ground yet but we will see.


----------



## ljc (Nov 13, 2009)

That's going to be an adorable Xmas card!!! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2009)

Who is going to rear up and put the angel on top?



You KNOW I love your work!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 13, 2009)

MiLo Minis - its going to have to be my paint Tasai I think LOL


----------

